# Can someone tell me the breed of these pups?



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

No idea but they are beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to see you again. 

They sure are cute........from the coloring and markings my guess is Border Collie.

Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

It's also possible to be siblings but be fathered by different males. Our bridge girl was a shepard/golden mix - we believe daddy was a golden. Our neighbor had her brother, who always looked like a lanky deer, and had zero golden look to him. We actually learned of her litter from him, because he had a puppy, and he told us that his co-worker had an oops litter, and we asked if we could go see the puppies (Karl was wanting a puppy at the time).


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I thought border collie too. They could be brothers with a golden father/mother and the other one takes after the golden. They look very sweet. I hope you can find homes for them. Happy Christmas.


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

are you all saying border collie though because of the black+white colours of the right puppy or you geniunenly think so for both?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought border collie too. Mostly because of the coloring and markings on the black and white one but I know a pure border collie close to the color of the tan one. He has white makings. The white spot on the lighter one's head is something you don't see on Goldens and the ears and facial expression don't look Golden to me. I'd guess there is something other than border collie in them but I wouldn't guess it to be Golden.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I also thought BC mix. Maybe even not-well-bred BC full.
I don't see Golden in them at all


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks for all your messages so far. I'm attaching some recent photos (the original ones I posted were 2-3 weeks old).

hopefully you may have a better idea now?


not sure why they're not showing (here are the links) 

https://imgur.com/G9Tnxks

https://imgur.com/qxYW6R2

https://imgur.com/6GCEguJ

https://imgur.com/e37hw3p


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

anyone willing to share their opinon now that they've grown a bit more?


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

They look like they have Border Collie in them to me.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

The shape of the tan puppy's head looks like he is not pure Golden, but he certainly looks like he got a lot of those genes. No more photos of the black and white? I'm sure they will both turn out to be lovely and very very bright dogs


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No offense, but I think you might be misled by the coloring of the blond puppy. 

Make it black and white and it's pretty much identical to the other pup. 

The shape of the head, eyes, ears, etc... make you think he has border collie in him. Which leads to the assumption that border collie might be the dominant breed behind them. It's very likely (considering these were abandoned puppies) that there's more of a mix behind them. This could even include interesting mixes like terrier or poodle-like breeds. 

Most people have breed preferences or hopes of some predictability when it comes to the adult dog that the pup will turn into, but most of the time when you have cast off puppies like this - it's likely both parents were mutts and came from owners who knew they could not sell or place the puppies through the normal means. 

The reason why a lot of us jump through hoops and purchase puppies from breeders is for that same predictability. For a lot of us who put that money down on the table for a well-bred pup, it because we are not buying a puppy. We are buying the adult dog that the pup will become. 

With these pups, they look very cute and I'm sure they will be a delightful pet for whoever's keeping them. Wait until they grow up a little before taking guesses at what breeds are behind them.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

if your really curious you can send in DNA tests on them. Many breeds can have similar features at that age. Any of the retrievers, lab, golden, chessie. Then you have tollers flat coats they share some similarities in head type or general body style.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

They're almost certainly mostly border collies. Border collies come in quite a wide range of colours. For instance, the two shown here are purebred, but wouldn't be picked as such by most people. Border Collies - image / foto 
Whether there is another breed in their makeup is anyone's guess! They are very cute, though, whatever their breed.


----------

